# Hopi Maiden and Native American Indian Journey



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

Heya!

My latest work and some words about what inspired me to make it. I hope you will like it . Love. Sylvia.












http://sylviacsosnovska.blogspot.com/2016/06/hopi-maiden-and-native-american-indian.html


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

She is pretty! I like your use of color, a happy painting.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

interesting... my eye and brain immediatly told me its "pippi longstocking" ^^


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm glad you like it  Yeah its a great comparison ! Pippi is so sweet, natural and honest this would fit into the Hopi way. 
<3


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a painting? OMG I thought for sure it was a photo. This beyond fantastic!!!!!


----------

